# inline heaters - what should I know?



## Mr. Friendly (Aug 29, 2014)

I'm planning on setting up several smaller NPT tanks. I'd like not to waste space with filters, heaters, etch, so I'll be going with external equipment for the most part. I was resigned to having in-water heaters, but then I fell upon a mention of an inline heater. never new such a thing existed. can anyone tell me pro's/con's about them? 

by smaller tanks, I mean 5 -10 gallon. mostly likely ADA or DO!aqua.

thank you!


----------

